# how to root Fittonia clippings



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

so I have some Fittonia clippings (the white-veined kind) and am trying to root them.

The problem is, when I stick them in soil, they wilt and go limp within an hour or so and look like they're gonna snuff it; even when the soil is very moist.

Then I panic and stick them in a water bath, where they plump up again as they suck up water. 
Then I put them back in soil, and pfffft, limp they go.

Am I an idiot? How does one get these things to root? I am able to root other clippings, why not these?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Molch said:


> so I have some Fittonia clippings (the white-veined kind) and am trying to root them.
> 
> The problem is, when I stick them in soil, they wilt and go limp within an hour or so and look like they're gonna snuff it; even when the soil is very moist.
> 
> ...


what's the rh? 

PS I don't have any specific experience with the plant, but low RH (relative to the plant) will generally make clippings wilt. How they eventually handle this initial wilting is highly dependent on the plant though


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks...ummm......RH ??


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I have some pink-veined fittonias. I think they are well known for limping/wilting very quickly with moisture changes. In this scenario, you're changing the plant from pure water to a condition that is much (relatively) drier, so the plant is drying out a bit, and withering.

How well developed are it's roots? If it has a good root system I think it should acclimate very quickly in soil, but I don't think the leaves will get quite as plump as in pure water.

Edit:

RH is relative humidity


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i do not know fittonia but I do know that many plants root well just soaking in water. Once the roots form the plant has the ability to take more water from soil and so when you replant in soil the are ok.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Try cutting off 1/3 to 1/2 half of each leaf, this should help slow down transpiration. If they are wilting that quickly though, I'd be suspicious that your viv is too dry. I usually just stick 'em in and let them do the work. I've experienced very little wilting. Also, you could try rooting them in little ball of sphagnum inside a sandwich bag prior to placing them in the viv. Good luck.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> I have some pink-veined fittonias. I think they are well known for limping/wilting very quickly with moisture changes. In this scenario, you're changing the plant from pure water to a condition that is much (relatively) drier, so the plant is drying out a bit, and withering.
> 
> How well developed are it's roots? If it has a good root system I think it should acclimate very quickly in soil, but I don't think the leaves will get quite as plump as in pure water.
> 
> ...


I think he means a fresh cutting.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I cut the fittonia and stick it in soil. I also only use a 3" piece with nodes. I put in loose soil and cover with a ziplock or other humidity dome. You should trim the leaves by cutting them in half. Itll help with moisture loss. 
Try and find the compact form of fittonia. Dosent get as leggy. I think Black Jungle had it at the last frog show I went to.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

One of the easiest ways to grow fittonia cuttings is to plant them into moist sphagnum moss with good drainage, such as a layer of moss on top of leca, hydroton, or styrofoam peanuts. Use good lighting and keep the tank covered to keep the humidity up. This method works well for cuttings of most epiphytic plants.

The photos of these 3 ten gallon tanks show fittonia grown from cuttings on sphagnum and styrofoam peanuts, each tank is now about 6 years old.

The sphagnum moss is long fiber and used for orchid growing, most of the frog supply companies sell it as well as orchid supply places.

Good luck
Eric


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

many thanks everybody. I'll try the sphagnum method. 
I had a nicely rooted Fittonia plant basically melt into a pile of brown slime and I assumed too much moisture was at fault. The cuttings are the survivng parts of that plant. I'm a bit anxious about getting them too wet again so they won't melt like the original plant...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I just clip off the top with, a few inches of stem, stick it into the substrate, and it grows new roots. Easy!


----------

